# Stawberry "Ladders"



## ckkone (Oct 23, 2015)

What type of rig works at the ladders for spawning cutthroats, will be my first time giving it a try. Thanks..


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Is it legal to catch spawning cutts in tributaries?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I suggest that you get a fishing guide book or download it. 

From what I remember the ladders are closed until sometime in July.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Critter said:


> I suggest that you get a fishing guide book or download it.
> 
> From what I remember the ladders are closed until sometime in July.


Pot, meet kettle..... You need to read the current guidebook.


> Strawberry Reservoir tributaries, Wasatch County
> (a) Indian Creek and all tributaries to Indian Creek, Squaw Creek, the Strawberry River from Strawberry Reservoir upstream to USFS Road 124 (Bull Springs Road), Co-op Creek from the confluence with the Strawberry River upstream to US-40, and the Central Utah Project Canal (commonly known as the "steps" or "ladders") from the fenced-in upper concrete step structure upstream to the tunnel at US-40.
> • CLOSED TO FISHING YEAR ROUND.


The area where people have been fishing, and like to fish, is downstream from the area that is fenced off. There are several steps that are legal to fish. And there is no reference to July, or any other date. The area that is fenced off is closed year round. If you can get there without crossing a fence, you're golden.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The problem with the term "ladders" is it refers to both the actual fish ladder as well as the general region. Me personally when I hear "ladders" I think of the region, not the actual spillway. The spillway area is indeed off limits but along it on the sides or beyond where it terminates is A-OK for fishing.

I will say one thing about the ladders, I've fished all over Strawberry and Soldier Creek for decades and the ladders area is the worst place on that lake to catch a fish. Its only popular because you can drive down to it and park.


-DallanC


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

You no longer have to worry about where the high water mark is, or where the ladders ends and the reservoir begins. If you aren't in a fenced off area, you're good to go. You can fish the channel above the reservoir, but you can't fish in the area that is fenced off.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------

